
Thought Vista had a lot of versions? Check out Windows Server 2008. - nickb
http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/press/2007/nov07/11-12HyperVPR.mspx
======
hello_moto
What's so confusing about this? Their target is not your father and mother.
It's for companies and people that know which one to buy.

I like their pricing for Windows Web Server 2008 -> $469.

Pretty good for startup if you choose ASP.NET.

~~~
run4yourlives
I prefer the pricing for Linux actually -> $0.

~~~
wyday
If you're unfamiliar with linux, then it costs $0 only if your time is
worthless. Plus, there isn't a good ASP.NET implementation for linux. Mono's
attempt is imperfect.

~~~
mynameishere
You're right, of course. Really, if it would cost a person only a few hours to
switch to linux, or a couple of minutes of productivity per day, it wouldn't
be worth it.

But there's the possibility that someone would gain productivity by using
linux.

------
iamelgringo
Holy crap!

Try Windows Server 2008 XLT, now with 20% more server goodness. If you like
that, you'll love Server 2008 XLT-VX with all the server goodies you've come
to love and 10% more virtualization!

Act now, supplies are limited.

------
tx
Woow... they want my real dollars for vritual instances of Windows Server.
Wouldn't virtual dollars be more fair?

